
(Updated) Evolutionary Neural Networks - orbOfOrthanc
https://github.com/thepropterhoc/TF-Genetic
======
orbOfOrthanc
BLUF: You can evolve mixed activation functions and layer dimensions of a
neural network to vastly improve accuracy.

Many improvements, added plotting capabilities, can draw the evolution of a
network over time. Also, I like .gifs so I made one of the net evolving

